# Acne (Bacne actually). To accutane or to not accutane that is the question.



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

After my last 10 week cycle (which finished December 13) i have had pretty bad backne. I seem to get a few during cycle but PCT is the worst. I suffer with the big red noduler kind on my side and rear delts and middle of my back (sometimes have 5 or 6 at a time)

I'm taking oral antibiotics at the minute which have thankfully, just started to clear it. It seems to come in waves! Whilst it may improve this week it seems it could get worse the next!

I'm looking into cycling again in a few weeks time, my plan was to wait until my skin was clear and then start but take a low dose of accutane during cycle. I've heard though that many people suffer with a flareup of acne when they start accutane which seems counter productive! I have tried topical retenoids in the past (differin gel in january) which made my acne perhaps 4 or 5 times worse over the first 4-6 weeks it improved instantly when i discontinued so i'm guessing an oral retenoid could be similar?

Anyone have any experiences with tane during cycle?

Cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my training partner sometimes gets a big outbreak of spots on his shoulders and back, he users sunbeds and Witch Hazel face scrub from Boots, its a face scrub but users on his back etc.

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Tea-Tree-Witch-Hazel-Exfoliating-Face-Scrub-150ml_1213736/


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been taking Zydex Accutane mate and its completely cleared my back! It wasn't that bad to begin with, usually had 5/6 small spots at any given time but just wanted them gone completely!

I took 1 cap eod for about 3 weeks and ive just stopped taking them about a week ago. Definitely recommend them but they did dry my nose out like ****!! Still getting the occasional nose bleed.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have always used accutane to prevent acne during steroid usage. But, I have recently realised it has been the causes of my joint pains for a long time.

It is incredibly effective at preventing acne, but it has side effects even at low dosages.

I will now be trying to replace it with 135mg zinc ED as per this study posted by polishmate recently: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/137693


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been on about 20 different kinds of acne treatments for my face (not overly bad it's just blackheads which i struggle to shift)

Personality prescription topical roll on was the best for my back, it stinks but it's good.

Other than that a good luffa (or however you spell it) and gently scrub it (dont be too rough or it will make it worse)

If you've got a missus get her to do it for you with one of those scratchy sponge thingys and then moisturise with a non greasy products, idealy with vitamin E and essentials oils.

Bull dog do a good one.

Edit - Side note you look incredible in your pic! wish i could get that shredded! Nohomo.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

20mg ED/EOD on cycle keeps me clear. I find that the more test I use the more accutane I need. If I was you I'd do a proper 4+ month accutane run before cycling and then take 20mg on cycle...


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Cheers some decent info here gents!


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

20mg zydex accutane a day and retin-a cream I bought off eBay is sorting me right out! Blackheads are disappearing too


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I've been on about 20 different kinds of acne treatments for my face (not overly bad it's just blackheads which i struggle to shift)
> 
> Personality prescription topical roll on was the best for my back, it stinks but it's good.
> 
> ...


Yeah i find the more i clean it the worse it tends to get, and thanks mate!!

It's almost clear now actually, by the time i start my cycle i shouldnt have any acne at all (i hope). I'm just worried about a flare up from the tren; i have no idea how I'll react to it as it's the first time i'll be cycling with it.

If the acne is bad i'll switch to anavar which gives me no problems at all.


----------

